# which to get...that is the question



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I need your advice guys, I'm in the market for a sprayer, and I can't decide which to get. The Mark iv and the Mark v are at the top of my list. Which do you suggest? Pro's con's?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I say go bigger if you have the money. The last thing you is to say I should have got the bigger one.. Just my .02..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just know sometimes it's not worth it, I totally get your point. I just want your opinions


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can afford it and have enough work comin in to justify it, go for the Mark V. I just got licensed not too long ago and my name just came out in the phone book, therefore I ended up with the rtx1500. Once I'm busier I'll go for the mark V too, also cool if you plan on going to an apla tech system.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

that's the goal for the future


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey ****** let us know what you ended up with, I'll be trying the rtx1500 next week for the first time myself. Keep ya posted.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds good! That's a good choice as well, however I do a lot of painting, and I see more of a use for the mark 4/5 than the 1500


----------

